# Xbox Anyone?



## white mantis (Jun 23, 2004)

Just wondering about hwo all has an Xbox around here?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 23, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> Just wondering about hwo all has an Xbox around here?




I love mine! I still have and like PS-2!


----------



## rompida (Jun 23, 2004)

I have one - and love it.  The graphics rock, and Xbox Live is very cool.  I'm addicted to playing Rainbow Six on xbox live.  Anyone want to add me to their friend list, type in "snapfu"


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 23, 2004)

I have an Xbox.


----------



## white mantis (Jun 23, 2004)

Who here is a fan of the "Dead or Alive" series of video games yes?:supcool:


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 23, 2004)

I have an xbox. Don't like microsoft but i like the xbox. One thing though is that it takes the Xbox a while to come out with good games. Most are crap. The game selection is not near what playstation has but oh well, I play Madden and NCAA football a lot. Other than that I play a game for awhile get board with it then return after a long layoff. Actually haven't gotten to play much lately. Don't have time. (College, 3 kids, work, etc.) 

I have played the dead or alive games, tapout 1 & 2 and a few other games with martial arts but they all tend to be pretty much the same and get old after awhile.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 23, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> Who here is a fan of the "Dead or Alive" series of video games yes?:supcool:



Just DOA Extreme Beach Volleyball... 

Hehehe


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 23, 2004)

Halo rules!

artyon:  :jedi1:


----------



## OULobo (Jun 24, 2004)

I love Robotech: Battlecry. Consequently, I was playing Gladius for Xbox and I was able to equip one of my soldiers with a panabas, the filipino ethnic weapon. Much props to those game designers.


----------

